# Rooftopping Stevenage - Sep '12



## UrbanX (Sep 10, 2012)

Stevenage. 
Famous birthplace of Lewis Hamilton, Rupert Grint, and home of UE-OMJ. But I’m not here for the A List glitz and glamour, I’m here to rooftop. 

The more cynical among you may argue that Stevenage looks better in the dark. So I gave UE-OMJ a call and asked if he’d do me the pleasure of showing me the town by night. 

We entered the building just before sunset. In fact we watched the sun set from the ground floor, then rushed up to the first floor and caught it again, then the second floor and so on, chasing it all the way to the 8th floor. 

Ground Floor:

















I’m probably getting vainer in my old age, or maybe it was the plain building, but I seem to have a lot of self portraits from this one! 

Here’s me and a window: (upper floor) 





When we were about half way up UE-OMJ mentioned “You know I got busted by the cops last time I was here right?” 

Nope I didn’t. But it’s easy to see why - here’s the Police Station with a perfect view of our rooftop antics. 






Stevenage:










There’s something strangely satisfying being right under the CCTV: 





On ur roofz drinkin ma beerz:





Stevenage College:





YMCA fail:





Sometimes people install an owl on their roofs to keep birds away. Fujitsu have installed a statue of UrbanX to keep the local secca away. 





There was a raised bit of roof where the roof access was which was higher than where we were taking photos from. So I decided this would be where I do my ‘X’ from. As I couldn’t make it up there in under 10 sec’s I asked OMJ to hit the shutter as I was going up. I crested over the ridge and struck the pose. Standing still for 2.5 seconds while the shutter was open I looked down, only to realise I was now above the police station! I could see officers at their desks working below! If they looked up now they would clearly see me silhouetted against the night sky! 






Time to make a move. Cheers for looking. 
Massive thanks to UE-OMJ for an ace night out.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 10, 2012)

Brilliant bit of work there, looks great at night.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 10, 2012)

One word "fantastic".


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 10, 2012)

Blimey dude change your mobile provider your txt about being on a stevenage roof got to me a few days ago and you did it last year  nice shot dude....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Fantastic shots there  I still think we must have been really obvious to anyone glancing up, especially with bambii taking a photo with her iPhone from the roof and having the flash go off!!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 10, 2012)

A few of mine....


Some of the machinery in the roof











Waching the sun set...

















A left behind PC... One of the very few bits remaining in here.








If it wasnt chavvy Stevenage, and if we werent in full view of the police station, it would almost be romantic!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 10, 2012)

Wicked shots dude put mine to shame! Thanks again for showing me round! Makes up for scaring the crap out of me in the car park.
I'll try and get some video up soon but don have enough for a full vid! 



> If it wasnt chavvy Stevenage, and if we werent in full view of the police station, it would almost be romantic


Cheers dude, feel the same


----------



## kevsy21 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice work,great pics by all.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 10, 2012)

Super pictures from you both ,thanks for sharing .


----------



## urbex13 (Sep 10, 2012)

I love the first and second shots, as much as I hate those suspended tiled ceilings they are fairly photogenic once there are a few tiles missing.


----------



## John_D (Sep 11, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> If it wasnt chavvy Stevenage, and if we werent in full view of the police station, it would almost be romantic!





UrbanX said:


> Cheers dude, feel the same


 I like to think of it as St Evenage  (my daughter works a couple of hundred yards from that building )


----------



## freespirits (Sep 11, 2012)

crackajackalackin pics dudes best part of the day when the sun goes to sleep and the full moon rises mmmmmmm me thinks a song coming on


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 11, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Wicked shots dude put mine to shame!
> 
> Quote:
> If it wasnt chavvy Stevenage, and if we werent in full view of the police station, it would almost be romantic
> ...



Haha, I suddenly feel the need to point out that the couple in my last photo isnt me and UrbanX 

Cheers for being nice about the pics, but really yours are always a million times better


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 11, 2012)

Fantastic pics both! I need to get on some rooftops, looks like a good one to start off with ;-)

Why is it that in most places the fire extinguishers are always grouped together?


----------



## chapmand (Sep 11, 2012)

love seeing your photos about, simply awesome!!!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Oct 14, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## constantined (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow,

That looks so cool, aerial views make any place look good in my opinion. 

Not been to Stevenage for a very long time so I'm not going to criticse it... 

Also like the story of the flash that must of been a heart dropping moment. The nuclear flashover has gone off and everyone in Stevenage knows we're here now! I think I would have been a little paranoid for a while after until I was on the roof with a good vantage point of the lay of the land below! 

As for you running up the pitch roof to the ridge, that takes some balance and balls!  My hat is doffed in respect to you all!

I prefer the building where they have no extinguishers left, they must think they are invicible to fire!

C


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Oct 16, 2012)

lovely set of images, really get a sense of the view from the shots. lush


----------



## Legup99 (Oct 22, 2012)

I loved this building, even I think floor 7 is like pigeon graveyard!


----------



## David K5 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice work - views are pretty cool


----------

